# похищении



## cyaxares_died

_Сотрудники правоохранительных органов задержали в Москве участников организованной преступной группировки (ОПГ), специализирующейся на похищении людей.
_
В слове "похищении" какой падеж?
Я думала что с "специализироваться на" употребляется _Аккузатив _но от "похищение" это не "похищении".


----------



## sofatura

Это предложный падеж, если я не ошибаюсь. По-французски он называется locatif.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%B6 и там есть ссылка на немецкий язык.


----------



## CoolDiamond

locative ?


----------



## cyaxares_died

Это мне кажется очень странно что с таком глаголом употребляется locatif !
А "специализироваться на похищение" оределённо не возможно, да?

Есть ли другие глаголы которые употребляются с предложном падеже?


----------



## sofatura

на похищении - единствнный возможный вариант.

Говорить о возвращении
Думать о его приближении
Сидеть у него на шее
и т.д.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Спасибо!

Что значит выражение "Сидеть у кого-то на шее?"е


----------



## Slavianophil

А ещё - скакать на коне
- ехать на поезде
- кружиться в танце
- плохо отзываться о соседях
- заботиться о старушке

В общем, глаголов таких тьма-тьмущая.


----------



## sofatura

cyaxares_died said:


> Спасибо!





cyaxares_died said:


> Что значит выражение "Сидеть у кого-то на шее?"е




Жить за чей-то счет. Муж не работает и смотрит телевизор целый день, в то время как жена работает на трех работах. Он сидит у нее на шее. Пример очень простой и показательный.

Вот цитата, которая должна помочь про предложный падеж из энциклопедии:
русское название древнего местного падежа, данное ему потому, что он употребляется теперь *только в соединении с предлогами (в, на, о, по, при). *


----------



## CoolDiamond

cyaxares_died said:


> Спасибо!
> 
> Что значит выражение "Сидеть у кого-то на шее?"е




auf der Tasche liegen


----------



## Dmitry_86

cyaxares_died said:


> _Сотрудники правоохранительных органов задержали в Москве участников организованной преступной группировки (ОПГ), специализирующейся на похищении людей._


 
The sentence is correct. However, according to my personal understanding and the sort of habit, I am more likely to say "_занимающейся (похищением ... )_" this is only my personal preference, not more. The word _"специализирующейся" _suits the context.



cyaxares_died said:


> В слове "похищении" какой падеж?


 
Prepositional case (предложный падеж). The nouns in this case answer the questions: "о ком", "о чем"


----------



## Dmitry_86

cyaxares_died said:


> Спасибо!
> 
> Что значит выражение "Сидеть у кого-то на шее?"


 
It means to use fruitful results of other people's work for your different purposes. As a rule, we use this expression when describing the behaviour of a son or a daughter who has already been raised and is able to earn money by themselves but prefers to live with parents and spend their money doing it in a very disgusting way, without supporting them or trying to contribute to the family's successful living. Very often young men who indulge to drinking, become addicted to drugs or fornicate may do this.

Another very common situation is when either of the two spouses works days and nights in order to feed their family and provide necessary means of subsistence ("bread and butter", maintaining) whereas the other one does not do anything except for spending the money.


----------



## cyaxares_died

->_"плохо отзываться о соседях"

_Я не уверена если я хорошо поняла то ято мне объясняет словарь на счёт этого слова -это значит "говорить о ком-то за его спиной", что ли ?


----------



## sofatura

По-моему, тут нет акцента на "за спиной". Просто говорить плохо о соседях.


----------



## Dmitry_86

cyaxares_died said:


> _"плохо отзываться о соседях"_
> 
> *Я не уверена, правильно ли я поняла смысл, но словарь дает перевод "говорить о ком-то за его спиной"?*_[/_quote]
> 
> When you say that somebody _"*плохо отзывается о соседях*"_ it means that they dislike the neighbours for some reason and say some abusive, insulting, humiliating (in short, negative) words about them. When someone *"говорит о ком-то за его спиной" *it means that they talk about this person usually in a negative way without letting him know about this. For example, it may happen when is not able to hear the speech about him, when he is away, etc.


----------



## cyaxares_died

OK I got it, thanks! Does отзываться imply "say negative thigns *when asked about* the neighbours"?


----------



## Dmitry_86

cyaxares_died said:


> OK I got it, thanks! Does отзываться imply "say negative thigns *when asked about* the neighbours"?


 
"отзываться" here means just decribing someone, addressing someone, characterizing someone. As a rule, this word is used in negative contexts, for example:

"Он плохо обо мне отзывается" - he tells (some) bad things about me
"Он не очень хорошо отозвался о своей сестре" - he told (some) negative/bad things about his sister. Also, if these bad words are extremely abusive you may translate the sentence as "He insulted/offended/affronted/outraged/abused his sister"


----------

